# A Warning to those of you in the Fife area of Scotland!



## LurcherGreyoundGirl (Oct 13, 2013)

A friend of mine sold one of her horses to a man and his girlfriend in Fife. She thought he was going to a good home.

This is the horse before he was sold:



This was him in their 'care':



He has since been rescued and is in a really lovely home now. He has put on weight and is much healthier. 

If you want to know more about the nasty scumbags that did this, then please PM me for more info. They even have their own page on Facebook from which they sell various equestrian items.

Please don't get me into trouble for posting this as I haven't mentioned any names. And please don't delete it as people NEED to know how to AVOID these horrible people!


----------

